# What Is Your Most Treasured Blazers (Memorabilia/Collectable) Possession?



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Mine is a pair of Clyde Drexler's warmups given to me by a special friend. 

I'm still amazed when I put the pants up beside me and realize _just_ how tall/big these guys are!!

Other than that, probably just the various pictures I'm able to snap over the years......


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, a few years ago I aquired a 7-up bottle commemorating their championship, and it's still full and un-opened.....

and if Sheed keeps playing like he has, I think another favorite will be the signed Sheed celebriduck I got at the bash..

Scout


----------



## nikebasketball (Jan 28, 2004)

*
I would have to say my Black Nike Blazers T Shirt, simply cause where I live you really don't see much Blazers gear.

It looks just like this shirt but has sleeves and it's black not white.
*


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

*No surprise here.....*

It would have to be the Rip City Magazine from a few years ago that had Sabonis on the cover. I stalked Sabas at the training facility until I got him to autograph it for me. 

My best memorabilia, though, are not tangible......They are the memories of actually meeting Sabonis, shaking his hand, standing next to him, and talking briefly with him. That's better than an autograph!

Also, meeting Scottie and him joking around with us was a great memory too!

We caught the whole team at a great moment....nearly everyone was in high spirits.....quite cooperative and friendly.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

My red custom made, hand stitched wall to wall carpet my dad had installed in my bedroom with 3 Blazer logos running down the middle. I miss my room in Portland... 

Or, an authentic Drexler jersey. However not worn or autographed by him. Still holds sentimental value though.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

My "Thanks for the support" pic and autograph from Rasheed 
hands down this is my favorite and most prized.

I also have a Damon Stoudamire autographed T-shirt from getting to be part of the T-shirt give away they do when they introduce the players... (I was one kid away from getting Pip's!!!!!!! :upset: )

My bell from the playoffs in 2000-still take it and ring it at EVERY game. Yep-that's me making all that racket.

An autographed Bill Walton beanie...yes, it was from the day they were raining from the rafters! :laugh:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mine isn't a possession, per-say, but a memory.

It's going to the Hillsboro airport after they beat Phoenix in 90.

Staying up till what..3 am? not being able to see the team coming off the plane, but everyone giddy as hell..everyone, as we arrived, yelling "rip city!" and honking horns..and when we left (it's amazing my dad had that night off) everyone was still celebrating, honking their horns, screaming "go blazers!"

I remember how excited all of us fans were..how we actually thought "maybe we can win this thing!"..

I remember going to bed at 3 am (at the earliest probably) and _ still _ going to school the next day..and being one of few who actually went to the airport the night before..,and as one of the kids who was mocked the year before (the year they went 39-43) I felt great knowing how they were doing great that year.

I remember my dad being so excited watching a playoff game that season, that he thrust his hand up, and hit the ceiling fan (which was on)..

I remember during a game, my mom had a wedding she was playing in, and she commented that on the way home..."it was like the city of Portland was dead..there was no one out in the streets of Portland..and I mean _no one_."


----------



## blazerfan4life (Dec 31, 2002)

For me it would have to be my sets of Diary Queen glasses...lol..i think they made sets for 3 years and i have all 3 years and some spares cause my stupid cat would knock a couple over and break them....:upset: 


I also have from the 90/91 season the Blazers cards that are sealed in a frame that includes Uncle Cliffys rookie card...

and in hiding i do have some limited edition art prints from 1978 and i have my fair share of Blazer media guides including the 1st one...


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Clyde Drexler's hat that he threw into the crowd at the post-Finals rally at Pioneer Courthouse Square. It was pouring rain and we'd been waiting for hours but it was so worth it! I've never been so proud of my team after a loss.


----------



## blazerfan135 (Jan 30, 2004)

When I was in a car accident, one of my teachers at my school called the Blazers seeing if they could do anything for me, they sit me a huge box filled with autographs, hats, clothes, pencils, and a letter from them.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I have a few of the glasses from the championship era... I still have big red.... 

my ex father in law dropped and broke my Bob Gross glass :upset: 


but have many great memories engrained in my mind in person.. much like Hap... all the home game finals in 90 and 92 for a start

I did get an autograph of Moses Malone on a flight from Seattle to PDX on New years eve one time.. he promptly said to me..."tell everyone back there we aint havin' no autograph session"...

My ex got Julius Ervings at the same time, with no static at all, a perfect gentleman...

Now that I think about it... It may have been the 76's championship year. It was around 82 or 83... Mo was there I am sure of it...


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

I have the very first official team picture of the Portland Trail Blazers, from the 1970-'71 season. I got it by going to a game that year. Members of that team included Geoff Petrie and Rick Adelman, as well as Jim Barnett, Dale Schleuter, and Greg Smith. What great memories!


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

7up bottle, filled. 

Autographed Rip City Rhapsody tape.


----------



## obiwankenobi (Jan 31, 2004)

My most prized piece is a complete game-used warmup suit of Kevin Duckworth's from the 1992-93 season. It's absolutely huge with his name stitched on the inside labels as well as on the back of the jacket.

I've also been fortunate to acquire several authentic non-game used jerseys and warmups over the years: Duckworth, Grant, Anderson, Wallace, Sabonis and a few others.


----------



## KIDBLAZE (Jul 8, 2003)

Mine is an autographed D.A Authentic Alternative Road jersey.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

Not much. A Clyde Drexler Rookie Card. Some misc. photos.


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

I have managed to hang onto the " Red Hot & Rollin' " insert from the Oregonian during the Championship run.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> I have managed to hang onto the " Red Hot & Rollin' " insert from the Oregonian during the Championship run.


I have this as well.

Along with tapes of all 6 complete games of the 1977 NBA Finals. I even have footage of the championship trophy presentation that CBS decided to cut off.

I'm still looking for the Bill Schonley audio of the games so I can sync them up. That would be just too perfect.

Those aren't my favorite Blazers possessions though. It has to be my Maurice Lucas autographed Sports Illustrated cover. I've told that story before. Still one of my favorite memories in my life.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

I started collecting Clyde Drexler basketball cards in 1990. Pretty simple back then with only a few different cards available. Then came the explosion of card sets in the mid-90's. But I kept at it.

Today, I've got 586 unique cards, including cards made by the major manufacturers (Fleer, Topps, Upper Deck, etc.) and cards made by other manufacturers. I only need 6 rare cards to have a "complete" set of the Clyde Drexler cards by the major manufacturers. Someday I'll find these cards:

1996-97 Collector's Choice Stick-Ums 2 Base (#B10)
1997-98 Metal Universe Championship Precious Metal (#51)
1997-98 Stadium Club Triumvirate Luminescent (#T6C)
1997-98 Z-Force Super Rave (#194)
1998-99 Upper Deck Choice Reserve (#187)
1998-99 Upper Deck Premium Choice Reserve (#187)


----------



## D-Up (Jan 26, 2004)

I have a pair of Adidas shoe that was signed by Clyde Drexler. Still in perfect condition.


----------



## Scarlett Black (Jan 2, 2003)

My favorites are the t-shirt given during the introduction of players signed by Pippen, a Bonzi Wells armband, and the signed game jersey from the last game that Damon Stoudamire was a Blazer (April 20, 2005). My new favorite, and the one hanging on my office door, is my poster of Mr. Sonic, Nate McMillan, that I received at a Sonics game a couple of years back.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

A mint condition Franz Bread Clyde Drexler rookie Card. Or my still in package Jerome Kersey Franz rookie Card. Yeah the CLyde one is my favorite. :banana:


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

the 76-77 finals game called by the schonz. Not CD, but a good old fashion record album. There is a picture of Walton shooting over Caldwell Jones on the cover. I got it auto graphed by Walton, Schonley and Jack Ramsey. Oh Yeah and my Nike Sam Bowie Poster of him standing over downtown. Both cool


----------



## Son of Bintim (Jan 21, 2004)

Mine would probably be a pair of game used Cliff Robinson autographed shoes or my Blazer pennet autographed by the all of the 91-92 team. And of course all my autographed basketball cards.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

My Ha Seung-Jin autographed ball


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Uncut full sheet of Blazer Franz B-ball cards with Drexler and the gang I got from a neighbor who was VP of Franz.

B-ball signed by the team from the year we lost to the Lakers in game 7. 

Signed Buck Williams pair of goggles.

signed Scottie Pippen poster.

Signed Bill Walton lithograph from 25th anniversary of 77'.

Signed B-ball by Clyde from the night his # was retired. 

Signed "Clyde to Barcelona" T-shirt.


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm not too into Memorabilia but my Clyde Wheaties box along with my DQ glasses are my favorite. 

Also my new Blazer hat I plan on sporting this year in enemy territory.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

- Customized/authentic Blazers home jersey (2004-2005) with the initials of a fallen friend on the back (T.R.), as well as his favorite number (87). The initials also happen to be the same as mine and there's some history between the two of us and the #87, so it's gotta be my favorite (Blazers-related) possession.

- Autographed '92 Olympic Drexler jersey (home; white with blue and red trim)

- Same as above, but reveresed colors (road jersey; blue with red and white trim). This one is not authographed though.

- Autographed version of Sebastian Telfair's "The Jump"

- Lots of other stuff that I'm forgetting at the moment, but these are the most notable ones... I think. I have some other cool NBA (and other sports, as well) memorbilia that isn't Blazers stuff, too. My favorite of which would be a '92 Shaquille O'Neal/Orlando Magic jersey. As a kid (12 at the time), I was flying from Portland to John Wayne Airport (So. Cal.), and just happened to have with me a Sports Illustrated with Shaquille O'Neal on the cover. I also happened to be wearing an Orlando Magic hat, so when one of the flight attendants walked by, she asked me if I was a fan of Shaquille O'Neal. Of course, I said yes, and she proceeded to tell me that she lived right next door to Shaq's parents in Texas. And, if I were to let her take my magazine with her, that she would have Shaq autograph it for me. Being the trusting 12 year-old that I was, I was like "sure, go ahead." For a while there I thought she had jacked me for my magazine until a package arrived (what seemed to be) two months later... from Shaq himself. And it had all kinds of goodies inside. I've gotten to meet the man himself on multiple occasions as a result of this, so this is definitely one of the cooler things to ever happen to me. Shaq has to be one of the nicest celebrities ever--though, obviously, I've met very few! Just a genuinely cool individual. Man was I one unhappy camper when he became a (F)aker! :nonono: 

Excellent thread idea, by the way!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Scout226 said:


> Well, a few years ago I aquired a 7-up bottle commemorating their championship, and it's still full and un-opened.....
> 
> Scout


I have 3 of those, 2 are un-opened. My dad gave them to me.

Like Hap, I too went to the airport with my parents, great time!!

I also have some Trail Blazer basketball cards that the Portland Police printed a long time ago, and some old Franz cards.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Wow, some people have some cool stuff! Ripcity got Clyde's hat at that rally! Awesome!

Living out of state I don't have as many opportunities to collect (OTOH, my A's collection now needs a second display cabinet!) so my faves would have to be some of my favorite photos. Since I took them, they are unique, not commercial, and no one else has them. They are:
1. the Sabas photo that e_blazer made into a poster. I wanted to get it signed but he went back to Europe.
2. The autographed framed 8 x 10 Clyde and Pip photos. Pip personally autographed his (with my name, best wishes, Scottie Pippen), which took a bit of bribery and corruption that I won't go into.
3. The photos I took at the 1990 Rip City rally after the finals. First photos I ever took of the team. I didn't even have a long lens back then so you see mostly the guys at my end of the stage: Jerome & Petro especially. But I did get good ones of Buck and Duck which they later signed, my first Blazer autographs!
(Then there's the famous Rip City swimsuit issue cover of Chris Dudley, which he signed & I framed. I asked if he'd signed about 17 million of those and he said "well, I've signed a few". I'll bet!)
I still have a ticket stub from Rose Garden opening night but they lost that game :brokenhea


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I also have this stuff sitting on display on my desk:


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

HearToTemptYou said:


> I also have this stuff sitting on display on my desk:


*NO!F'N!WAY!*


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

I have an autographed ball from the 93-94 Blazers that I recieved as an award for being the most improved player at Rick Adelmans camp back in the day. Still have it in a glass case!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

DrewFix said:


> *NO!F'N!WAY!*


I actually have a number of plaques, if you can believe it.

Some are cheesy, some I'm proud of.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

HearToTemptYou said:


> I actually have a number of plaques, if you can believe it.
> 
> Some are cheesy, some I'm proud of.


actually i do believe it. you know what i wish i had? one a' them bronze '77 belt buckles. Herbie from Nick's Coney Island has one that i keep trying to get from him. he doesn't even like basketball, let alone the Blazers!


----------



## dager (Jun 26, 2005)

autographed clyde drexler shirt,and sheed miles and pryz signed shoes i only wore them to blazers games and got 1 sig every few games.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

DrewFix said:


> actually i do believe it. you know what i wish i had? one a' them bronze '77 belt buckles. Herbie from Nick's Coney Island has one that i keep trying to get from him. he doesn't even like basketball, let alone the Blazers!


If you find an extra one, buy it... and I'll buy it from ya.:biggrin: I've been lookin' for a mean Blazers belt buckle for a while now, and no luck thus far!


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

CanJohno said:


> If you find an extra one, buy it... and I'll buy it from ya.:biggrin: I've been lookin' for a mean Blazers belt buckle for a while now, and no luck thus far!


the coolest part is it says 1977 world champion Portland Trailblazers on it! i've been looking for one ever since i saw it!


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

Well my best item is probably a team autographed ball from '91.
But I do have a soft spot for my Rasheed Wallace jiffy lube lunchbox! Yeah!

-Mr. Chuck Taylor


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Meister Brau painters hat I got a game in the early 80's. It rocks.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

Mr. Chuck Taylor said:


> But I do have a soft spot for my Rasheed Wallace jiffy lube lunchbox! Yeah!
> 
> -Mr. Chuck Taylor


hey me too!!


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Joe Wolf and Robert Pack autographed ball!


----------

